

“Internet Famous”: Visibility As Violence On Social Media - drhayes9
http://modelviewculture.com/pieces/internet-famous-visibility-as-violence-on-social-media

======
PaulHoule
I don't think getting into conflicts with people that wreck your life is a
male or female thing.

I have a cousin Tony who gets bombed from time to time and gets his ass kicked
so bad he comes back with two black eyes and he is moaning on the couch
despite Perocet and the ice packs on his face.

When he lost his girlfriend to a black guy it was just a matter of time until
he picked a fight with a black and got the worst of it.

If you go out of your way to piss people off and you always have to have the
last word in an argument, internet fame isn't for you.

